# Homemade Blast gates



## Grinder

Looking for plans. Something that allows full air flow and has a stop so the blade doesn't fall out.


----------



## BWSmith

Wood or metal?


----------



## joesbucketorust

I used the ones in the "My dust collector setup" thread. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/my-dust-collector-setup-32980/index3/

Once I saw the pics in post 46 it was very easy to make. Hardest part was waiting for the glue to dry.


----------



## Grinder

Thanks Joe that's what I had in mind. Only thing I might do different is notch out a slot for the stop pin, so the gate can open fully.


----------



## dmh

There's no stop, but this one looks pretty simple.


----------



## robert421960

Grinder said:


> Thanks Joe that's what I had in mind. Only thing I might do different is notch out a slot for the stop pin, so the gate can open fully.


 thats a good poit and i wish i had done that on mine.


----------



## Rebelwork

There are so many ways to make blast gates its really up to you...


----------



## tcleve4911

Nice door making setup Rebel......


----------



## Rebelwork

Thx.............


----------

